# Is there a waste box where I can put a (white) paper?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

There is this place where one can recycle different things, and each "box" (what are they called, by the way?) where one can put stuff according to what is written there.

But I couldn't find the box where I can put white papers (ordinary office paper). The one that I noticed only gets newspapers but not white papers. What can I say if I want to ask someone about it?

"Onko täällä roskis että minä heitän valkea paperi? Tämä roskis lukee kelpää lehtiä mutta ei valkea paperi"


----------



## Hakro

As far as I know, ordinary office paper can be put in the same waste box as the newspapers, but there's another box for cardboard.

Waste box is usually called _roskalaatikko_ or colloquially _roskis._


----------



## pearho

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> "Onko täällä roskis että minä heitän valkea paperi? Tämä roskis lukee kelpää lehtiä mutta ei valkea paperi"



Another non-native attempt:
Onko täällä roskis, johon voisin heittää valkeata paperia? Tästa roskiksesta lukee, että lehdet kelpaa, muttei valkea paperi.


----------



## sakvaka

pearho said:


> Another non-native attempt:
> Onko täällä roskis, johon voisi(n) heittää valkeata (valkoista) paperia? Tässä roskiksessa lukee, että lehdet kelpaa, muttei valkea (valkoinen) paperi.



You would be understood really well. Another alternative:

Anteeksi, mihin tänne voi heittää valkoista paperia? Tuossa roskiksessa lukee, että siihen saa jättää vain lehtiä.
(_Anteeks, mihin tänne voi heittää valkosta paperia? Tossa roskiksessa lukee että siihen sais jättää vaan lehtiä._)

"Excuse me, where can I throw some white paper [to]? It reads on that trash bin that only newspapers/magazines may be left in it."


----------



## Hakro

Have you really seen a waste container with a text that it's only for newspapers, not for white office paper? 
I can't believe it.


----------



## sakvaka

No, I haven't. I just expressed in Finnish what Extra Virgin Olive Oil enquired about in his/her first post, no matter how insane it might sound to us who are accustomed to this culture.


----------



## hui

Obviously you have not been working in an office, university, or school with recycling boxes for "good" material (= printed or copied white paper) and for "bad" material (= colored paper, magazines, newspapers).


----------

